# názvy učitelů



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, jak se nazývají učitelé jednotlivých předmětů? 
češtinář(ka), matikář(ka), fyzikář(ka), dějepisář(ka), tělocvikář(ka), angličtinář(ka)...no, ale pak mám problém: biologie (?)..nebo nelze tvořit všechny názvy podle tohoto  vzoru? Napadají Vás ještě další názvy? Děkuji...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Klidně vytvořte paskvil biologář(ka), ale půjde o lidovou tvořivost.

Správně je biolog a bioložka. Jelikož je to zároveň označení pro vědce, někomu to nemusí jít přes pusu při označování učitele. Tak pak již zbývá pouze učitel(ka) biologie.

Mám dojem, že sám jsem na gymplu někdy používal biologářka.


----------



## Bohemos

U tohoto podstatného slova, tj. "biologie", nepůjde utvořiti již zřejmě proto, že se nejedná o slovo českého původu (tj. řečtina), dle etymologie, to je bez debat, ano. Ona předpona (Bio-) je také dosti limitující ). Jinak, než-li "významovým opisem (sémantika, sémantické pole)", to asi přeložiti zcela nepůjde. 

a) Biologie = Přírodověda, přírodopis = Říše rostlinná a živočišná etc. 
a) Hovorové označení učitele/-lky - dle jeho/její oborové preference - je tedy: Rostlinkář/-ka x Živočichář 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

takže se asi používá také "přírodopisář(ka), zeměpisář(ka)?


----------



## Hrdlodus

To již jde v porovnání s "biologář/ka" lépe. Ale stále to zní nepřirozeně.
Nepoznám, za mi to vadí kvůli délce, koncovce nebo jiné části slova.

Přírodopisář(ka) mi vadí v obou rodech, u zeměpisu mi zní zeměpisářka o něco hůře než zeměpisář.
Jak jsem psal u biologáře, je z toho jasné, co má to označení znamenat. Ale nezní dobře. Takže i zde je lepší varianta učitel(ka) něčeho.


----------



## Bohemos

Musím se Ti přiznati, že jsem na tom úplně stejně jako uživatel "Hrdlodus". 

Nemohu se ubrániti dojmu, že byl v dobách hlubokého socialismu -, a můžeme to pozorovat např. i v oboru československé kinematografie oné doby (viz populární filmy), bylo ve školství také nepoměrně více žen (a propos, dnes tomu není jinak), - mnohem častěji užíván, slyšet ženský rod, než mužský, ano. Jinými slovy řečeno, z uvedených čtyř nabízených možností mě oslovení "Zeměpisářka" irituje, uráží nejméně, a dokonce si subjektivně myslím, že se i běžně užívalo! "Zeměpisář", může klidně býti, nic nekorektního na tom nevidím, jen si avšak nemyslím, že by se užíval v minulosti tak hojně, často jako jeho ženský ekvivalent, protějšek, ale důvody jsem vysvětlil již výše.

Oba dva rody u oboru biologie, přírodopisu, přírodovědy, či přírodozpytu mi ale vysloveně vadí! Proč? Čím více slabik bude toto slovo míti, tím více se stává foneticky nekomfortním, nepřijatelným... (moje definice)! Také záleží velice na jeho etymologii, historickém původu (tzn. předpony, kořen slova etc.), neboť i tento aspekt omezuje do určité míry "lidovou tvořivost".

Např. 
Komparativní srovnání češtiny a němčiny, ano:
a) Matematika - e Mathematik (v NJ, spis.) - e Mathe (v NJ, hovor.)
b) Matematika - Matematika (v ČJ, spis.) - Matika (v ČJ, hovor.)

Nezapomínej, prosím, že tyto školní slova podléhají rády "generačním modním vlnám" a neexistuje pro ně "lexikální jízdní řád", ano! Liší se takřka "generace od generace"! Zcela jasnou, nezpochybnitelnou, kreditabilní odpověď Ti může dát jenom lexikální korpus českého jazyka (tj. psaný/mluvený), odborníci na jazyk český, či akademici...

My tady o tomto tématu můžeme pouze a jenom diskutovat, drbat )!       
S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## toygekko

My jsme to v Brně na gymplu před 20 lety říkali přesně tak, jak to říkáte vy. *Češtinář(ka), matikář(ka), fyzikář(ka), dějepisář(ka), tělocvikář(ka), angličtinář(ka). *"Skousnul" bych i termín *biologářka. *Akorát mám pocit, že jsme biologářce nijak neříkali. (Ono ji tedy bohužel přejelo před 10 lety auto, ale to už je z jiného soudku.)

Prubněte Google a diskusní fóra teenagerů.

Jo, a mimochodem, češtinářce jsme říkali *třídní.  *Poněvadž to byla naše třídní učitelka. Znáte tenhle termín?


----------



## toygekko

Bohemos said:


> Oba dva rody u oboru biologie, přírodopisu, přírodovědy, či přírodozpytu mi ale vysloveně vadí! Proč? Čím více slabik bude toto slovo míti, tím více se stává foneticky nekomfortním, nepřijatelným... (moje definice)!



On neptal se, medle, po pravidlu tvém, Boheme, ni po libozvučnosti slov oněch, jak tvému uchu lahodí, leč tázati se odvážil na slova tato, jež dnes v zemích českých cháska ve školách užívá.

Mám pocit, jako byste sem přijel ze středověku. Kde jste se s dovolením učil česky? *Přírodozpyt *se říkalo tak leda za Ámose, a to už tehdy to byl určitě archaismus.


----------



## kuba kuba

Je mi 20 a ze střední jsem vyšel před 2 lety. Žiju sice na východě, ale můžu říct, že přestože mluvíme krátce, rozhodně už je vliv nářečí menší než dříve. 

Biologie byla Biola (jako předmět) a učitelka nevím, nikdy jsem neslyšel nějaký termín, prostě učitelka biologie, když jsme o ní mluvili tak jménem (či nadávkou, že jo :-D). Když tak asi biolog či bioložka, ale v širším kontextu není právě jasné, jestli je to učitel nebo věděc.
Zeměpis byl Zemák, učitelka žádná, to samé jako v předchozím případě. Ale slovo zeměpisář mě nijak za uši netahá.
Přírodopis byl na základce (základní škole) Příroďák, učitelka opět žádná. A slovo přírodopisářka či přířodopisák by mě taky za uši netahalo.
Ale nesetkával jsem se s tím moc, prostě asi proto, že je to dlouhé.

*Shrnul bych to:* Držte se standartní češtiny a s "učitel přírodopisu, učitel biologie či učitel zeměpisu" nemůžete narazit. Ostatní, jak jste vypsal. Komoleniny, které jsem vypsal, jsou odrazem lidové tvořivosti daného území. Něco jako bižule pode mnou jsem v životě neslyšel a zní to odporně pražsky/čecháčsky. A jsme doma.


----------



## toygekko

Ještě se říká *bižule, *ale to je termín ze západních Čech.


----------



## kuba kuba

A ještě doplním pro informaci, že se jedná tady o*ZÁKLADNÍ *nebo *OBYČEJNOU **STŘEDNÍ ŠKOLU*. = učitelé. Pokud jde o *GYMNÁZIUM*, tak tam už nejsou učitelé, ale profesoři.


----------



## Hrdlodus

onetwothreefour said:


> Ještě se říká *bižule, *ale to je termín ze západních Čech.


Jo, bižule je v mém okruhu běžná. (Východní Čechy.)


----------



## Encolpius

onetwothreefour said:


> On neptal se, medle, po pravidlu tvém, Boheme, ni po libozvučnosti slov oněch, jak tvému uchu lahodí, leč tázati se odvážil na slova tato, jež dnes v zemích českých cháska ve školách užívá....



To je krásné! 
ad Bohemos: A vítejte, Boheme, v našem fóru....každý příspěvek, jak ultramoderní, tak i lehounce archaický je zde vždy vítaný....(myslím si to já)


----------



## toygekko

Hrdlodus said:


> Jo, bižule je v mém okruhu běžná. (Východní Čechy.)



Možná v Brně byla *biola, *ale to už si moc nevzpomínám, přece jenom to bylo před 20 lety. Každopádně kdybych dneska mluvil o té paní, která nás biologii učila, třeba na třídním srazu, řekl bych *biologářka. *Otázka je, jak by se na to bývalí spolužáci tvářili, ale snad by to pochopili.


----------



## Garin

"Bižule" se, myslím, používala i v Praze, alespoň tomu výrazu bez potíží rozumím. A za dávných časů mé školní docházky, "v dobách hlubokého socialismu", jsme, řekl bych, měli i tu přírodopisářku.


----------

